#  >  > Συζητήσεις >  > > >  >  > Εργασίες >  > > >  >  > Τοπογραφικά >  > > >  >  >  Όριο επαρχιακής οδού χωρίς απαλλοτρίωση

## giorgosv

Καλημέρα συνάδελφοι,
έχω μια περίπτωση όπου δεν γνωρίζω το όριο του επαρχιακού δρόμου και κατ'επέκταση της ιδιοκτησίας που αποτύπωσα.Ο επαρχιακός δεν έχει όριο απαλλοτρίωσης.
Σύμφωνα με τη νομοθεσία όριο θεωρείται το πόδι του πρανούς;Σχετικά με το μοίρασμα 1/3 στον ιδιοκτήτη και 2/3 στον δρόμο ξέρετε κάτι;Από την πολεοδομία δεν έβγαλα άκρη.
Επισυνάπτω και το σχέδιο,όπως βλέπετε αν θεωρήσω όριο το πόδι του πρανούς πάει η μισή ιδιοκτησία..

----------


## ΘΕΟΧΑΡΗΣ

συνάδελφε 
το 1/3 και 2/3 εφαρμόζεται σε ψηλά πρανή (όχθους) με ανάντη και κατάντη ιδιοκτησίες
στι δρόμο θα εφαρμόσεις ως όριο το κατάστρωμα της οδού 
όπου κατάστρωμα= απο φρύδι η πόδι δεξιά ως φρύδι η πόδι αριστερά
προσοχή μην είναι φυσικό πρανές,μιλάμε μόνο για όσα διαμορφώθηκαν κατα την κατασκευή

----------


## giorgosv

Ευχαριστώ πολύ για τις απαντήσεις,
ο δρόμος υπάρχει πολλά χρόνια,μελέτη και στοιχεία για τη διατομή του δεν υπάρχουν.
Με το μάτι φαίνεται φυσικό πρανές αλλά ποιός ξέρει πως ήταν παλιά..μπορεί να έχει γίνει καποια επίχωση εκει.
Το γήπεδο βρίσκεται όντως χαμηλότερα απο το δρόμο.
GRTOPO με ποιά λογική θα το έβαζες 3m απο την οριογραμμή;

----------


## thomas

Με τη λογική μάλλον του ερείσματος αριστερά-δεξιά της ασφάλτου ίσως , λέω εγώ .  :Κλείσιμο ματιού με νόημα:

----------

